# Will you lose some more weight after stopping DNP + T3



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

I know taking T3 along with DNP cuts the water retention while being on, but to what extend?

If I have been taking DNP *with T3 *for a few weeks, and I quit taking them both, will I still lose some lbs after?

Usually if you *only* take DNP, and you stop, you do lose some weight after (due to the water retention). But how about when being on DNP *and* T3...

Any experiences?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## mercurius (Feb 11, 2013)

xxx


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

U will most prob put weight on as the water will build up again, keep ur diet clean to or u will put fat on


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

From what I understand of DNP it's around 14 days after you look and feel your best

A then all the water weight has gone

Not too sure on benefits with t3 some run it with some run it without so am not sure


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The t3 is to keep the thyroid functioning properly as when dnp enters the systems it stops t4 to t3 conversion so the t3 helps to keep in running smoothly so energy levels dont get hammered. The water will only build up badly if you are not taking in enough water to flush you out and enough vit c to stop water retention.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Should also add that i have done dnp with t3 and without t3 and i will NEVER run it without again, the difference is incredible.


----------

